# HOW TO: Identify the Hardware/Software/Firmware Version of your Cruze Radio/PDIM



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting. I also have the DB/DB version. I have experienced iPod drop a lot lately but thought it was due to my 4 year old iPod classic. I'll have to inquire about this when I go for my free oil change next week.

Here is the PDF explaining the problems we are all seeing: Required GM P/N #22797218


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just did a quick check on TIS2WEB again and there may be an even later hardware or software version if it exists:

25802818
or
25878252

Both look to have the same CVN and they look to address MULTIPLE known issues with USB, iPod/iPhone and Zune. I will look into that as soon as I can.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Hopefully this fixes the issues I have had with my zune.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm going in Thursday to get the car looked at. I tried and tried to get them to simply order the part today to have someone install the new PDIM, but they keep saying that they need to inspect it. I told them if it's not fixed, I'm looking elsewhere, and by elsewhere, I mean a different brand that is not GM. Reason for this: a third party does the radio stuff here in the GTA of Toronto, Ontario, so I can't blame the dealership (the dealership is actually quite good).

I also got the sales guy involved (whom I bought it from). He likes to see stuff get done and I can tell from the way he talks to me. I've never had a sales guy that talks to me this way.

I will be talking to the radio guy when he comes in and will also show him the TSB and what I've found on the internet. They've already replaced the radio, the Bluetooth antenna, USB/AUX jacks, and Onstar module. If I'm not mistaken, they have not replaced the PDIM yet. Maybe DD firmware is available for flashing now.

Hoping that it gets resolved!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

So the car went to the dealership today. Sure enough they need it for another day! They're ordering a new PDIM with HOPEFULLY the latest firmware. They said the one I listed above was not the right one, but we'll see once I get the car back (I know how to check the firmware now  ).

For the meantime, they gave me a 2011 Cadillac CTS to drive. Great ride, great looks, but I feel like the interior is aging! Loving the luxury right now though...


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, I'm pissed. They didn't fix anything. It worked when I got the car, but as soon as I drove off, let the car sit in the parking while I was shopping, and then come back, IT DOESN'T WORK. Play/Pause still doesn't work, my Bluetooth cuts out, I get static here and there, still the same firmware DB. ****, I didn't even see any fingerprints on my console to show that they even took it apart. WHAT THE ****.

They left a note saying that if the noise comes again, use a different cable (for iPod). I HAD TWO CABLES IN THERE TO TEST WITH. Also, he said that Play/Pause only works for iPod. No, it works for USB too. I'VE SEEN IT WORK.

What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

I took my car in to get the radio software updated due to ipod problems, I checked versions both before and after the appt. I got the car back and was told the software was updated. It was and still is DB/DB, did the service manager just lie to my face?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I just called the service manager at the dealership to complain that it wasn't working again. No answer, so I left a message. He got York Electronics (the third party I mentioned) to give me a call back. They want to come to me to get it fixed. I mentioned that the Camaro radio is very similar, listed all my problems and what I did to troubleshoot, as well as the P/N above.


Hopefully they will be coming next week.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

jgweb2000 said:


> I took my car in to get the radio software updated due to ipod problems, I checked versions both before and after the appt. I got the car back and was told the software was updated. It was and still is DB/DB, did the service manager just lie to my face?



Probably, take a picture of it before, then after and go talk to the dealership owner. If you still don't get results, call that 800 number in the back of the owners manual and insist on talking to a regional or area director. To solve the troubles I was having with my Malibu they replaced the entire system with the upgraded stereo. Speakers and all. With just that one phone call to GM. I also found out later that the service Manager was demoted at Carl Black Chevy in Nashville TN.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

bojangles said:


> **, I didn't even see any fingerprints on my console to show that they even took it apart. WHAT THE ****


About that. A good shop will clean up after themselves, including cleaning the inside and outside of the vehicle if need be. We ain't paying them to make a mess.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

I visit another forum for Volvos. The iPhones are driving them nuts too! GM is not alone. iPhones are a challenge. I am so glad I have a dumb phone and USB drive.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

York Electronics showed up this morning to diagnose my car. Sure enough, he was able to reproduce the problems I was having with DB/DB. He couldn't fix it today, as he needs to talk to the GM engineers to look into this.

Looks like I'm getting an answer out of this FINALLY. They will have to come back next week...


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just had a huge discussion with the technician. I got a little upset with him:

He told me to try using the Power On/Off button on the radio for the Play/Pause functionality. To me, that sounds like he's trying to workaround a problem that he can't fix himself. Then he was all "Blah, blah, blah, the manual doesn't say anything about Play/Pause," essentially saying that GM doesn't directly say it supports correct playback functionality.

He says he doesn't know what else to do, so I told him "then the PDIM module is his last option." He said he'd look up the part and get back to me. He called me back and said that it wouldn't work in my car. *He said the module had something to do with adding A2DP to the car (He actually said Streaming Audio). *He was very reluctant to agree to installing the part, but I convinced him to at least try it out. The part will be in next week.

So, if this works out, would I be the first Cruze with A2DP?

Here's hoping that this latest firmware release will fix my problems, with a cherry on top!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

The technician installed the new PDIM module in my car. Everything is working even better! I hope it stays that way,

Just as I said in the previous post, I now have Bluetooth Audio Streaming as well!  Will post a video of it over the weekend hopefully!


----------



## TurboDoug (Feb 23, 2012)

bojangles said:


> The technician installed the new PDIM module in my car. Everything is working even better! I hope it stays that way,
> 
> Just as I said in the previous post, I now have Bluetooth Audio Streaming as well!  Will post a video of it over the weekend hopefully!


I am having a lot of these exact issues with my 2012 Cruze. bojangles, what is your current HW/SW say now? Also, do you have touchscreen or regular radio?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have the regular radio.

The module they put in had failed on me so they had to put the original one back in (which takes me back to DB/DB). I'd like to try out the part again and see if it was just a defective component. Unfortunately it will be on my own money this time...


----------



## Guyver (Oct 5, 2012)

Has anyone found the firmware display with the touchscreen display. I stopped holding the menu button after 2 min.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bojangles said:


> So, if this works out, would I be the first Cruze with A2DP?


No - I installed the A2DP PDIM on Fathers' Day. The sound quality is sooooo much better with the Bluetooth PDIM I thought I had installed a whole new stereo system.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> No - I installed the A2DP PDIM on Fathers' Day. The sound quality is sooooo much better with the Bluetooth PDIM I thought I had installed a whole new stereo system.


At first I dismissed this idea for my car on the grounds of questionable sound quality compared to hardwired. Do you notice a difference? I'm considering it again.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> At first I dismissed this idea for my car on the grounds of questionable sound quality compared to hardwired. Do you notice a difference? I'm considering it again.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Night and day. Because I use my phone for both music and navigation, I couldn't use the USB port for music so I was using a Belkin shielded 3.5mm jack cable for music and plugging the phone's USB port into a power adapter plugged into the front power outlet. The 3.5mm jack in the Cruze is scratchy, has limited dynamic range, and a narrow frequency response band and appears to be aimed at books on tape and not music. Putting the BlueTooth PDIM in my car and switching to it eliminated the scratchies, and gave me the phone's full dynamic range and frequency response band. In addition I still have working the 3.5mm and USB port. My son puts is iPod into the USB port.

The only thing you don't get is the play list and it's definitely the radio firmware. Instead you get your device name shown on the radio display. You can see pictures of this in the second row at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...k-granite-eco-mt-2012-penguin-ls-mt-pics.html. Before I did this I tested the ability of my phone to simultaneously connect to both the car's hands free calling and A2DP interface in a 2012 Sonic. The Sonic showed the album, song, and artist information on the radio. The steering wheel controls for skip forward/backward work as well as being able to start the current play list on my phone by skipping forward. If you switch away from the car's A2DP interface either accidentally or on purpose, you get back to it by pressing CD/AUX on the console until the radio shows AUX and then pressing the MENU/SEL button to select bluetooth music and select device. Pairing the player is on this same set of menus and comes across to the phone as "GMusicConnect".

Adding the Bluetooth PDIM didn't impact my hands free calling. Also, I can leave my phone on my pocket and play music from it, which is really nice now that the weather is getting cold and I have the phone in an inside pocket.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like its time for me to buy this. How much, and where is it available?

I did notice some issues playing anything off of the 3.5mm jack, so I've been using my usb drive for most of my music. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife purchased the PDIM for me at Amazon.com. Follow the link Bluetooth Stereo AUX in my sig for a link to the page at Amazon as well as installation instructions. Here are the MT modifications to Extibal's installation instructions:



obermd said:


> Extibal - thanks for this writeup.
> 
> Minor change for those of us with manual transmissions.
> 
> ...


Remember to test your system electrically before reassembling. The ports on the PDIM are tight and at least one person has reported here they didn't get the USB/AUX cable resecured properly on the first try. It took me about 45 minutes to install.


----------



## snm77 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Android over USB after A2DP install*

Yesterday I installed the Camero PDIM per suggestions in this thread and others, and would like to post some observations, in the hope that it helps others, or that others can help me  I started with DB/DB, and when I was done had DB/DD.

Upon swapping in the PDIM, before buttoning up the panels in the car, I tested bluetooth audio on my iPhone 4 - worked! Put it all back together, and tried to pair my wife's Galaxy SIII - no dice. I tried to plug in the SIII to USB - again,no luck, told me it wasn't compatible, told me to unplug it. More on Android in a minute.

*USB and iOS*
The iPhone 3gs we usually left plugged in with my wife's music on it always played flawlessly over usb, where my iPhone 4 would sometimes hiss and/or pop - crazy for a digital connection. So far, the iPhone 4 works MUCH better via usb than it did before. Here is how I rate the quality in order from best to worst as far as connection types go for my iPhone 4:
USB
Bluetooth A2DP
3.5mm jack

*Bluetooth a2dp, iOS and Android*
A2dp with the same iPhone 4, playing the same songs, sound MUCH better in our Volt than in the Cruze, but is way better than the 3.5mm jack in the Cruze. 
While I could not pair my wife's SIII, I was able to pair my Nexus 7. Quality of audio over bluetooth was MUCH better than with the iPhone 4. Just like with the iphone, I had no track information, I had to start playing music in the Google Music app on the Nexus 7, but after that, I could control track forward, back, play/pause from the stereo and/or steering wheel. Great!
After driving with my Nexus locked for a couple miles, I noticed that every so often I was getting breaks and skips over a2dp. Unlocking the Nexus prevented this from happening. Not ideal, but workable. USB, however, did not work on the Nexus, at least not right away.

*USB and Android, working together. Kinda.*
This is where it gets interesting - and where I'm hoping others are wiser than I. When I started the car with the Nexus 7 plugged into USB, it told me it was not useable. When I tried plugging in the 7 while the car was already running, I got the same error - pretty much instantly.
At this point I'd like to note that I have both the Google Music app and the Amazon Cloud Player installed on this nexus 7, and while the Google Music app can see all the local Amazon files, the reverse is NOT true.
OK. So, I was actually listening to a song in Google Music over a2dp, with the Nexus screen unlocked, and I plugged in the USB. Suddenly, the radio on the Cruze went into "Play From Device" (PFD) mode, indexed the nexus 7, and started playing a DIFFERENT song. After a little poking, I discovered that what was indexed (and what started playing) were songs that the Amazon Cloud Player had access to, but not the local files downloaded only to Google Music. 
Sound quality was EXCELLENT, and I had access to the track, artist, and album information through the Cruze stereo. I was QUITE happy - no skips or jumps, Nexus can stay closed, I just have to only access music avialble from Amazon Cloud Player.... 

What I have left to test:
I only tried to pair the SIII for a couple minutes before giving up, I will do more work there soon.
I have two Kindle Fire's - one with the standard load, and one with Jelly Bean 4.2.2 loaded. I will be trying to see if I can get them connected via USB, since they don't do bluetooth. 

I've read several forum posts about problems with interfacing with the Cruze stereo, but nothing so far has indicated that I need to do anything more to my Android devices than I've already done, but if anyone knows something I should check so that the Cruze will go into "PFD" mode without jumping through Bluetooth first, I'm all ears! Mostly I'd like my wife's SIII to work so we can ditch her old iPhone 3g for good.

Sorry for the dissertation, but I hope the information I've put here gives others something to try with their devices.


----------



## Caleb Morales (Jan 2, 2020)

ok so I guess I’m a little late to party with it being 2020 and all. But I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze and it has Bluetooth just not not for music. According to your post I have the DB/DF software. Is their a part I can order maybe from a camero or amazon or something to get Bluetooth music compatibility?


----------



## Ratatouille (May 22, 2019)

Caleb Morales said:


> ok so I guess I’m a little late to party with it being 2020 and all. But I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze and it has Bluetooth just not not for music. According to your post I have the DB/DF software. Is their a part I can order maybe from a camero or amazon or something to get Bluetooth music compatibility?


Same here, I have an 2012 1.4T Cruze LTZ though. I was just looking into ebay and amazon and couldn't find the old PDIM numbers at least in Europe, however I think the up-to-date PDIM number may be
*23340430*
and would be purchasable from GM Parts Direct website for 105$


----------



## Caleb Morales (Jan 2, 2020)

Have you purchased this yet and did it work?!


----------



## Sam Cardinal (Mar 22, 2019)

does anyone know any new part numbers for this module?


----------

